# Vegas Warmup at The Gate



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

NORCAR will be hosting a Vegas Warmup race at The Gate the weekend of Sept 14 thru the 16th. Fri will be practice, Sat racing, and for those who want more practice the track will be open on Sun. Stay tuned for more details.

chuck

Classes will be those run in Vegas along with those being run in Nashville at The USVTA Southern Nats. You can run one class for $20 or as many as you like for $30. Practice will be held on Fri. from 3-10pm. Doors will open at 7am on Sat with qualifying at 11. The track will also be open on Sun. from 9am to 3pm for additional practice. Hotel and more info can be found at www.norcarracing.com.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

in like flynn chumps. :tongue:


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

OvalAlston said:


> Count me in


At least I won't come in last now. :wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I just want to start my main.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Looking forward to this race.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

anybody else down for usgt?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This race will be here before you know it. The Gate has one more summer on road race (August 12th.) so if you want to be fast you may want to be there then.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm. 17.5 TC, 13.5 TC, & VTA... maybe.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Hmmm. 17.5 TC, 13.5 TC, & VTA... maybe.


You need a 1/12 scale and WGT to complete the set.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Hmmm. 17.5 TC, 13.5 TC, & VTA... maybe.


Josh, 13.5 and vta for me.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> You need a 1/12 scale and WGT to complete the set.


You provide cars and mechanic. I provide driver and entry fees. :thumbsup:



mrbighead said:


> Josh, 13.5 and vta for me.


Sweet. I wonder if I'll be able to swap one of the chassis back forth to VTA trim.?.? Hmmm... I wonder how long it would take me realistically. I might have to test that out sometime.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> You provide cars and mechanic. I provide driver and entry fees. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. I wonder if I'll be able to swap one of the chassis back forth to VTA trim.?.? Hmmm... I wonder how long it would take me realistically. I might have to test that out sometime.


I have learned,if I run more then one class when racing. I have bad luck with both cars.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

oo! the 12th is a sunday i might come...what time will ya'll start??

the only thing i will have my usgt car but i can put the 25.5motor in & run vta fronts on all 4corners
if thats all right with ya'll

also 17.5


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Doors @ 9am. Heats @ noon this Sunday. 

If we have a 13.5 TC class you're welcome to borrow my VTA rear wheels/tires for the day. In all reality I'm more than likely to run 17.5 TC only if there is no 13.5 running.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Info for the Vegas Warmup is posted at the top of the page.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Less than a month until the 2012/1013 indoor season kicks off with the Vegas Warmup at The Gate.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm absolutely in...can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

With the way the summer went this could be a great race.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

entries coming in for this one too. looks like it's shaping up!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a few more weeks!!

We will be running the same classes as the iic and as the US VTA Southern nats!!

As Chuck posted on the first post...

Friday practice 3pm to 10pm
Saturday doors open at 7am and Q1 at 11am (3 quals and a main)

Sunday from 9am to 3pm we will be open for open practice (if there is interest)

To keep the cost down we will not have plaques or trophies.

$20.00 first class
$30.00 as many as you want to run!!

Hotel info is at: www.norcarracing.com

The track layout will be a scaled down version of what the iic has used in the past 
I'll have a CAD pic posted once we get it finalized.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*classes*

If there are other classes you guys would be interested in running (ie. foam TC has been asked about) bring them along to run!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

24days until the 2012/2013 indoor season kicks off. Better get your sh*t together!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> 24days until the 2012/2013 indoor season kicks off. Better get your sh*t together!


The return of Surly Chuck!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You betcha!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

What are the rubber touring car classes?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> What are the rubber touring car classes?


Pretty much what the IIC is I imagine

17.5 rubber
13.5 rubber
mod rubber


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I never been to IIC, but if 13.5 is a class, I am good then.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam B said:


> I never been to IIC, but if 13.5 is a class, I am good then.


 Adam, that's the class i would like to run, if enough people sign up for it .


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*practice day*

Chuck/Wayne,
for practice till 10pm, is 8-10 going to be late arrival practice, or is it just going to be open?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> Chuck/Wayne,
> for practice till 10pm, is 8-10 going to be late arrival practice, or is it just going to be open?


Just open, since we are not opening till 3pm.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*TC Foam tires*

If anyone is looking for foam TC tires we will have BSR TC tires in before this race 

They are on the older style rim (approx. 49mm diameter) at 26mm and 28mm wide.

Compounds we will have are :

pink
double pink
double pink/orange


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

There's different widths too?!?! My gawd, no wonder foam died.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> There's different widths too?!?! My gawd, no wonder foam died.


You missed all the fun!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

we are waiting Ken Miller.............


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> They are on the older style rim (approx. 49mm diameter).


Nothing a lathe, PVC pipe and epoxy can't fix... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Chaz955i said:


> Nothing a lathe, PVC pipe and epoxy can't fix... :thumbsup:


not again......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Nothing a lathe, PVC pipe and epoxy can't fix... :thumbsup:


Wanna bet...

Sorry, for the delayed response, I've benn working a big project and have limited internet at least through this weekend.

The official word on Foam Tires for touring is:

Open Compound, Open Manufacturer, open wheel diameter.
Wheels may not me modified in any way, no adding anything between the factory molded wheel and foam tire.

Come on guys, this is a fun exhibition type class meant to rekindle a fun class, keep running it into the ground and it may not happen.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> Wanna bet...
> 
> Sorry, for the delayed response, I've benn working a big project and have limited internet at least through this weekend.
> 
> ...


Easy now,
While it may not have been obvious in my post, I was taking a friendly jab at the guys who took it too far with the homemade rims, etc. That's all. Hope the class does well. More touring cars in not a bad thing. 

Later,
Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I need to get that EDM machine and make me some injection molds. Then I have to get an injection molding machine. Be right back...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

So.....who makes new tires..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> So.....who makes new tires..


BSR has continued to make them, JACO has said they will as well.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Foam touring?*

I guess there STILL IS a foam interest out there- isn't there? Jaco will have all the foam tires we will need, and I'm sure that BSR will also have supplies as well.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

This is basically a practice day right? Tires don't need to be checked?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> This is basically a practice day right? Tires don't need to be checked?


Correct!

For the folks going to Vegas or USVTA Southern nats it gives them some track time.

Consider it a BIG club race 

Fun, Food, and Willie.....


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Not sure if these are the right compounds for carpet but Stomer is blowing out touring foams.

http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...pn=cap&mterm=&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Not sure if these are the right compounds for carpet but Stomer is blowing out touring foams.
> 
> http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...pn=cap&mterm=&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0


Chuck, they have to make sure there not out door foam they handle different. The last time I ran foam was at the last Novak race. Which race are you going to miss? I should make it if I don't have to work.. I heard they will have some good food the cooks my friend.Lol (no pork):wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Not sure if these are the right compounds for carpet but Stomer is blowing out touring foams.
> 
> http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...pn=cap&mterm=&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0


Yeah, those look to be 26mm foams, which from what I understand is an outdoor foam tire. 28mm is what folks will be looking for I believe.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Yeah, those look to be 26mm foams, which from what I understand is an outdoor foam tire. 28mm is what folks will be looking for I believe.


The only one I would consider using would be the 35 shore. The others are too hard. But, the 35 shore tires come with 1 degree of coning built in (nitro asphalt cars wear them back to square during their long mains). On carpet, you start with them square and they cone during use.

Too bad, since $5 a pair is doable.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> I heard they will have some good food the cooks my friend.Lol (no pork):wave:


Try the bacon wrapped bacon.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> The only one I would consider using would be the 35 shore. The others are too hard. But, the 35 shore tires come with 1 degree of coning built in (nitro asphalt cars wear them back to square during their long mains). On carpet, you start with them square and they cone during use.
> 
> Too bad, since $5 a pair is doable.


The BSR tires coming in are 30-32 shore (pink) and 33-35 shore (2x pink) on 28mm rims


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, they have to make sure there not out door foam they handle different. The last time I ran foam was at the last Novak race. Which race are you going to miss? I should make it if I don't have to work.. I heard they will have some good food the cooks my friend.Lol (no pork):wave:


Bummer, I wasn't sure as I don't run foam nor have I ever. Was just hoping someone might be able to get some foams cheap.

Won't be at the Halloween Classic but will be at the Vegas Warm Up. Hope to see you there. I'm going to try to make you proud and abstain from any pork products that weekend. Baby steps......:tongue:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

roll call for usgt!!...i really want to get some type of practice for nashville:thumbsup:


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

sg1 said:


> The BSR tires coming in are 30-32 shore (pink) and 33-35 shore (2x pink) on 28mm rims


Do you know what the prices will be per pair ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

GM8 said:


> Do you know what the prices will be per pair ?


I haven't seen the invoice yet, but I'm guessing 13.00 a pair or 25.00 for a set of 4.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If any of you guys want the BSR foam TC tires please let me know.

We don't have a race prior to the Vegas Warmup, but I do have pretty much all the ones I received (pinks and 2xpinks) in set aside for people. 

It takes 3 days to get more in, just let me know what you'll need


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Bummer, I wasn't sure as I don't run foam nor have I ever. Was just hoping someone might be able to get some foams cheap.
> 
> Won't be at the Halloween Classic but will be at the Vegas Warm Up. Hope to see you there. I'm going to try to make you proud and abstain from any pork products that weekend. Baby steps......:tongue:


Chuck, make sure you work on your car, did you get a chance to buy the new lipos yet. I have some you can try. 

Sg1, you have mail. 
Thanks


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm dying to get back to the track. Gonna have a few lids to choose from this season (both R9's and P37) to mess around with. I think I found the perfect color for the new paint scheme. Can't wait!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, make sure you work on your car, did you get a chance to buy the new lipos yet. I have some you can try.
> 
> Sg1, you have mail.
> Thanks


I got it!
You and Julie will be pitted by Joe and a pound of bacon


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I got it!
> You and Julie will be pitted by Joe and a pound of bacon


If Joe promise not to talk to himself and eat the bacon 500 ft away from me.lol :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> I'm dying to get back to the track. Gonna have a few lids to choose from this season (both R9's and P37) to mess around with. I think I found the perfect color for the new paint scheme. Can't wait!


During this break, the floors are being cleaned and the walls painted 

Things will look good for the Vegas Warmup race!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! Prime example of a top notch facility.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> During this break, the floors are being cleaned and the walls painted
> 
> Things will look good for the Vegas Warmup race!


Yes sir they will. Looking forward to another great Vegas Warmup race!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Next weekend..... RACEDAY!!

I here our ROAR Regional Director will be attending this event 

We better be on our best behavior....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Somebody looking for a promotion  That's good to see actually. Maybe the bar gets a little higher soon? I like it!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Wayne, do we have any NORCAR t- shirts in stock?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne, do we have any NORCAR t- shirts in stock?


What size?

I think there's a few t's and hoodies there.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

sg1 said:


> Next weekend..... RACEDAY!!
> 
> I here our ROAR Regional Director will be attending this event
> 
> We better be on our best behavior....


Oh boy, here we go...... :hat:

Steve Dunn


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Only 5 days!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The NORCAR track is looks great!

I was at the track yesterday - new paint on the walls, and cleaned floors!!

Nice Job NORCAR crew!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

what traction compound are y'all using??
i have tire tweak
& sxt 3.0

are these allowed??


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

starrx said:


> what traction compound are y'all using??


We are using SXT and have it available at the track.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> what traction compound are y'all using??
> i have tire tweak
> & sxt 3.0
> 
> are these allowed??


Like Chuck said, We typically use SXT.

Anything can be used, but the stinky paragon


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*track*

any ideas on what the track layout is going to be yet (cad pics)? i too, have never been to the iic, so i would like to see..

Hotel booked... can't wait to get back to racin again


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> any ideas on what the track layout is going to be yet (cad pics)? i too, have never been to the iic, so i would like to see..
> 
> Hotel booked... can't wait to get back to racin again


There's a time elapsed video of the track build from a past iic track.
Our layout will be downsized and slightly modified to fit 

http://www.intchamps.com/history.php


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool. Final turns look very familiar. That's good since I remember being quite comfortable with that sequence of turns the last time I saw them. Guess I should start getting my cars ready...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen said:


> Cool. Final turns look very familiar. That's good since I remember being quite comfortable with that sequence of turns the last time I saw them. Guess I should start getting my cars ready...


Ya think!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*TC Mod*

Is anyone coming to run TC Mod at the Vegas Warm Up? Looking for a little Canadian competition?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

barney24 said:


> Is anyone coming to run TC Mod at the Vegas Warm Up? Looking for a little Canadian competition?


I think Dave will run Mod TC also Todd maybe Adam if he comes.:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

no list? No roll call?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I think Dave will run Mod TC also Todd maybe Adam if he comes.:thumbsup:


Willie, you running 17.5 TC?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

starrx said:


> no list? No roll call?


 I'll be there!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> I'll be there!


Just to cook pork.lol


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Willie, you running 17.5 TC?


I would like to run13.5 but I guess I'm running 17.5. Did you work on your car yet if so you can work on my also.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*classes*

i'm in for either 13.5 or mod, can't do both....
i'll run what ever class is bigger, decision will be made once i show or if a master list is posted, i'd make a decision by that. 

running vta and 17.5 for sure...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I would like to run13.5 but I guess I'm running 17.5. Did you work on your car yet if so you can work on my also.


Sure, if you want it to be slow and handle badly I'd be more than happy to work on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Sure, if you want it to be slow and handle badly I'd be more than happy to work on it.:thumbsup:


I don't think that's the case you been helping me for the past three months with good results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I don't think that's the case you been helping me for the past three months with good results.:thumbsup:


Read 'The Power of Positive Thinking by Charles Mackin'. You will beat the competition mentally before they even climb the driver's stand.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

starrx said:


> no list? No roll call?


What will you be running?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Tread1 said:


> What will you be running?


As long as the track doesn't run out of hot dogs why would you care?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> As long as the track doesn't run out of hot dogs why would you care?


As long as you're there there will be at least one weinie :dude:-


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Tread1 said:


> As long as you're there there will be at least one weinie :dude:-


Hey, I resemble that comment! When you gonna get a car and join the fun. Stock tc is growing and competitive.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Still not sure if I can make it, Probably won't know for sure until Thursday. If it is possible to put up a list of who is running what that would be great. As of now, the 17.5 car is still set up, and the 13.5 car. I would probably run those 2 classes since the cars are set up and I wouldn't get there until Saturday morning.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Still not sure if I can make it, Probably won't know for sure until Thursday. If it is possible to put up a list of who is running what that would be great. As of now, the 17.5 car is still set up, and the 13.5 car. I would probably run those 2 classes since the cars are set up and I wouldn't get there until Saturday morning.


C. Smith: 17.5 tc & WGT


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

J Nessel: 17.5 rubber TC & 13.5 foam TC


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

For anyone who doesn't know Big Steve has been in icu since last week with major health problems, this morning he is undergoing open heart surgery to replace a damaged heart valve. The indoor offroad track at Uniontown is hosting a benifit race on the 29th to help with his bills along with some raffles. Details can be found here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373214


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in for WGT and VTA.
I understand that Big Steve had surgery today (open heart). A tough go no matter what your condition. Keep him and his family in your prayers.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Only a couple more days.........


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Only a couple more days.........


Get to work Mr.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Only a couple more days.........


Yep, been doing quite a bit the last couple days. Ready for foam and hoping my rubber car will be better.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Yep, been doing quite a bit the last couple days. Ready for foam and hoping my rubber car will be better.


Yeah, looking forward to seeing the foam tire tc's on the track. They were alot of fun to watch.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, looking forward to seeing the foam tire tc's on the track. They were alot of fun to watch.


Even more fun to drive!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Even more fun to drive!


Im not jumping to any conclusions just yet. Just curious about it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Im not jumping to any conclusions just yet. Just curious about it.


It's OK to be "curious" at the Gate.....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Im not jumping to any conclusions just yet. Just curious about it.


I've seen that movie! Office Space


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm pretty excited about this event should be a good time. Haven't touched my touring cars in about a month


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

OvalAlston said:


> I'm pretty excited about this event should be a good time. Haven't touched my touring cars in about a month


What have you been touching?


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I've seen that movie! Office Space





CarbonJoe said:


> What have you been touching?


Lmao man I miss u guys


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> What have you been touching?


I heard he is excited school is back in. But that's just what I hear.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

1/12 Stock and WGT

Forget about lists! Just come and race. We have not really done pre-registration for this race. Last year it was really good.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

C'mon Friday afternoon... I NEED to get away from this house. Plus, I wanna run.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> C'mon Friday afternoon... I NEED to get away from this house. Plus, I wanna run.


I turn down work just to race on Saturday, I must be crazy.lol


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too. We havnt been offered Sat. work in a while... id rather race. Why work if I can't play right?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Me too. We havnt been offered Sat. work in a while... id rather race. Why work if I can't play right? [/QUOTE with the economy as bad as it is the money would be nice. Then I could buy some speed to keep up with chuck..


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Lessen said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. We havnt been offered Sat. work in a while... id rather race. Why work if I can't play right? [/QUOTE with the economy as bad as it is the money would be nice. Then I could buy some speed to keep up with chuck..
> ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All this smack talk is making me so happy...

I can't beleive I'm going to get to see my Willie this weekend!!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I ditched that Reedy Sonic and gave up pork just so I could try to keep up with you. A racer of your talent needn't be so humble.:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i said:
> 
> 
> > You must be thinking of someone esle, guess if everything go right see you tomorrow night.what time are you going to be at the track?
> ...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

sg1 said:


> All this smack talk is making me so happy...
> 
> I can't beleive I'm going to get to see my Willie this weekend!!!


Weight Watchers, or getting a mirror? Sorry, couldn't pass it up.

On a side note, I don't think I can make it. Business picked up and sounds like work is coming Saturday.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I can't beleive I'm going to get to see my Willie this weekend!!!


You must have gone on a crash diet (or put a mirror on the floor).


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Weight Watchers, or getting a mirror? Sorry, couldn't pass it up.
> 
> On a side note, I don't think I can make it. Business picked up and sounds like work is coming Saturday.


come on Adam, there is got to be some type of holiday you can use...

sucks you can't make it, guess i'll be bringing up the rear like at the Roar 5 race....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh no you don't Todd... that fine accomplishment could only be achieved by yours truly.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just got back from the track!

Layout is down and ready for some action!

Just like Vegas, it's open and flowing 

See everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Gawd, this will be the longest 7-3 ever...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Gawd, this will be the longest 7-3 ever...


Talk about teeing one up... centimeters or inches?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Less than 12 hours...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> Less than 12 hours...


9 1/2 more till laps are run......


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i said:
> 
> 
> > You must be thinking of someone esle, guess if everything go right see you tomorrow night.what time are you going to be at the track?
> ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Winger....

Do you want a seat by Willie and Julie (NORCAR's VTA fall Champion!)???


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Winger....
> 
> Do you want a seat by Willie and Julie (NORCAR's VTA fall Champion!)???


I might make it down early before 7:00. I thought I was setting next to super Joe.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> I might make it down early before 7:00. I thought I was setting next to super Joe.


It could be...

Joe, Willie, Winger, Julie....

All in a row....


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> It could be...
> 
> Joe, Willie, Winger, Julie....
> 
> All in a row....


You have fun posting I'm going to sleep, got off work 3 hrs ago. :wave:

Chuck have some BBQ pork for sale when I get there.lol


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out to race. I'll have pictures on the FB page soon. Club race this Sun. Doors open at 9, racing at noon.


----------



## larry f sr (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr Makin
is that this sunday sept 23rd


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

larry f sr said:


> Mr Makin
> is that this sunday sept 23rd


Correct 

Doors will open 9am (possibly earlier) and racing at noon.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> > When doors open Saturday. See you then. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about coming sunday are you coming Sunday to race?
> ...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, cars going up for sale. Thinking about the '13 x-ray. Until then I'll be watching football and eating pork rinds. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Nah, cars going up for sale. Thinking about the '13 x-ray. Until then I'll be watching football and eating pork rinds. :thumbsup:


Be aware that they typically don't come out until mid-November.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Be aware that they typically don't come out until mid-November.


Thx for the info. I wasn't going to have much time to race this fall so no issue. Will make a nice early- Christmas present if I decide to buy one.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pics are up on the FB page.


----------

